# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  5 day split, Hitting muscles twice a week.

## rummyjoe

So I have been on the fallowing 5 day split routine for the past two months.

I do 4sets/10reps or 3sets/15reps of each depending on my mood and so my routine isn't the same every time. I always train to my limits and have seen some good gains.

(Mon) Legs/Abs
Squat, Leg Press, Leg Extensions, Leg Curl, Standing Calf Raises, One Leg Toe Raise
High Pully Crunches, Incline Leg Raises, Hanging Leg Raises w/ Side Bend, Plank

(Tues) Chest/Cardio
Incline Press, Cable Cross Flies, Pull Over, Incline DB Flies, Decline DB Flies
30min Cardio

(Wed) Back/Abs
T-Bar Rows, Seated Rows, Lat Pull Down, Straight Arm Pull Down, Shrugs
Roman Chair Side Bends, Incline Bench Sit-Ups, Leg Raises, Plank

(Thurs) Cardio
60 Min Cardio

(Fri) Shoulders/Abs
Back Press, Seated DB Press, Lateral DB Raise, Pec-Dec Rear Delt Laterals, High Pulley Lateral Extensions
Swissball Crunches, Hanging Leg Raises, DB Side Bends, Plank

(Sat) Arms/Cardio
EZ-BB Curls, Hammer Curls, Push Downs, Reverse Push Downs, Wrist Curls, Reverse Wrist Curls
30min Cardio

(Sun) Recovery


I have noticed that despite training my legs heavily on Monday, after about two days my legs feel fully recovered as if I could do my legs routine again and my chest is never sore for longer then a day after my workout... I don't know I just feel like I could do my routine twice a week if I went to the gym twice a day. 

Something like this:
1 leg/chest
2 back/shoulders
3 rest
4 arms/legs
5 chest 
6 Back/Shoulders
7 Rest

I am on my first cycle of Test E so I am still getting great gains but I am just wondering if I could be doing more. However I do not want to over-train.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## JasonT

Try squatting

----------


## LatissimusaurousRex

No you're not supposed to be sore all the way up til your next workout. If you want to hit a muscle group twice a week once in a while it's not bad, but if you start doing that to your body EVERY week it will catch up to you. You'll just be grinding those joints/tendons/ligaments into powder. Stick to training each muscle group once a week, I know you're probably in a rush to get huge, but safety first.

----------


## rummyjoe

> Try squatting


I look forward to squatting actually. Every Monday I take out all my aggression on those bad boys. My legs are my favorite muscle group to work.

----------


## rummyjoe

> No you're not supposed to be sore all the way up til your next workout. If you want to hit a muscle group twice a week once in a while it's not bad, but if you start doing that to your body EVERY week it will catch up to you. You'll just be grinding those joints/tendons/ligaments into powder. Stick to training each muscle group once a week, I know you're probably in a rush to get huge, but safety first.


Ya you have a point there. I don't want to injure myself. I'll just try to push myself harder (if I can) on the days that I do work. I really need to find a gym partner with the same dedication as me. Its hard to really push yourself on those last few reps if there isn't someone to spot. I have had to roll the weight off myself more then once lol

----------


## GOONBAH

haha finding good gym partners is the hardest part ...

----------


## rummyjoe

> haha finding good gym partners is the hardest part ...


Amen brother... I have gone through a few already this year. Bunch of sissies...

----------


## JBarron

> Amen brother... I have gone through a few already this year. Bunch of sissies...


Same here I get two gym partners, I push them to go with me every time I help them with their lifts and give them advice. 

I go on vacation for two weeks, come back and they are "meh we don't want to go anymore." FFFFFUUUUUUUU

----------


## JasonT

> I look forward to squatting actually. Every Monday I take out all my aggression on those bad boys. My legs are my favorite muscle group to work.


for sure....I would try switching things up, maybe front squats/box squats/hack squats. a simple change might be all you need to trigger new growth

----------


## rummyjoe

> for sure....I would try switching things up, maybe front squats/box squats/hack squats. a simple change might be all you need to trigger new growth


Great advice! Ya I try to change up things a little every three weeks or so. I have been wanting to try front squats. I have heard they help a lot with form, namely keeping your back straight.

----------


## hankdiesel

Keep doing what you're doing. You can change the exercises as much as you want but I wouldn't change over to that second training split you mentioned.

----------


## JasonT

> Great advice! Ya I try to change up things a little every three weeks or so. I have been wanting to try front squats. I have heard they help a lot with form, namely keeping your back straight.


They do....and they hit the quads hard, arguably harder than any other exercise. It's also easier to go deep with them.

----------

